# Warpspeed y pipe problem!



## 92GOLDGXE (Nov 11, 2005)

ok so i got a warpspeed y pipe from ebay 140 great deal except it didnt come with any material except gaskets and the bolts that go to the bottom of the manifold are stripped so what do i do drill them out? it leaks now cuz i couldnt get one bolt on any ideas? thanks


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Take it to a muffler shop and have them fix the threading.

That is only a guess.


----------



## 92GOLDGXE (Nov 11, 2005)

isnt there any other way to get it out so i can just change it


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Hammer 'em out and put in new studs.


----------



## 92GOLDGXE (Nov 11, 2005)

brianw said:


> Hammer 'em out and put in new studs.


hammer i think will break the manifold


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

I would try to get a nut on it. It takes a bit of leverage, but just turn it and tighten it as much as you can, and then try to loosen it. About half the time it will back out the stud. A Muffler shop will be able to put a nut on the end , spot weld and back it out that way. If you have a nice shop they might do this for like five bucks...


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

they're studs.. they screw in to the manifold.

remove the y pipe, then back out the studs with some vice grips and replace with new. should be able to buy new ones at a parts store or dealership...

If you can't get the studs out that way, then stick a nut on it and weld the nut onto the end of the stud and try to remove it again.


----------

